# This is really funny!



## Germangirl1983

"How to find a man in Europe and leave him there"   

Subcategory: German men:
http://americangirlsareeasy.com/book/german_men.shtml

(This link leads to the German section, but these girls have done their "guides" on many other European countries as well. Just look a bit around on their site and you'll find it.   )

Have fun reading!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola GermanGirl-
 Yes, it is funny.  Is it accurate?
ciao,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Tormenta

Germangirl1983 said:
			
		

> "How to find a man in Europe and leave him there"
> 
> Subcategory: German men:
> http://americangirlsareeasy.com/book/german_men.shtml
> 
> (This link leads to the German section, but these girls have done their "guides" on many other European countries as well. Just look a bit around on their site and you'll find it.
> 
> *Germans also save time when speaking. Every language cuts corners when it's spoken, but German takes corner-cutting to another level. When ordering from a restaurant, a German would not say: "I'd like to have the schnitzel and fries, please." He'd simply demand, "Schnitzel and fries." Germans have weeded most niceties out of their language; being polite takes too much time. In Munich we got a list of apartments for rent and called several numbers. Rather than saying, "I'm sorry, the apartment has already been rented," people saved time and simply slammed down the receiver.*
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun reading!





In all the years I lived in Germany I never experienced anything like this, but I want argue, after all you are German 


Tormenta


----------



## Germangirl1983

Tormenta said:
			
		

> In all the years I lived in Germany I never experienced anything like this, but I want argue, after all you are German



No, we are not THAT bad after all, I think.   

The article stereotypes and exaggerates a lot, but some things are close to reality:
Compared to other European countries we really have many signs in various places which say this or that should not be done/is not allowed/will be fined etc.. And compared to many Americans (Actually, I can only compare to Southern California.) I must say many Germans are a lot less friendly towards strangers. While compared to most Italiens I think many Germans are less nice towards children... but of course you can never speak for a whole country. That's why I wrote "many". 
For myself I'd say probably the directness applies, but again: Not close as extreme as described in that article.


----------



## Silvia

Wow, I've read the page about Italy, some things might fit but...hmm, not very accurate.

Anyway, is it a clichè or American girls are easy?  

Now, I'm serious, the spelling is *bad*, so you'd better not rely on that site linguistically.

About the rest, I'll leave it to your discretion, intelligence and smartness!


----------



## Germangirl1983

silviap said:
			
		

> Wow, I've read the page about Italy, some things might fit but...hmm, not very accurate.
> 
> Anyway, is it a clichè or American girls are easy?
> 
> Now, I'm serious, the spelling is *bad*, so you'd better not rely on that site linguistically.
> 
> About the rest, I'll leave it to your discretion, intelligence and smartness!



Well, of course you can't really rely on whatever is written on this page. It's not meant to provide accurate information. It's meant to be entertaining, and make one smile when reading it. In my case it achieved that. The few things I think I recognized I mentioned in my last post, but again, even those things were highly exaggerated.   

The spelling mistakes you mentioned I still don't see though. At least not in the German section. May the difference between American and British spelling have caught your attention there?   

By the way, the grammatically right way to put it would be "Anyway, is it a clichè, or are American girls easy?"


----------



## OlivierG

Sorry, but it didn't make me laugh at all.
I read a few pages about different countries, and it appears to be a collection of the ugliest stereotypes I've ever encountered.

I know it is supposed to be funny, and to be taken at 2nd (or 3rd) register, but I already discussed with people who consider it as the absolute truth, and I'm not inclined with rolling on the floor laughing when dealing with xenophobia.
So, when I read German are rude, Italian are thieves, French stink, Dutch are boring, Spaniards are hairy, etc. I'm afraid to be too much sensitive to appreciate this kind of humour, sorry.


----------



## Silvia

Olivier, don't get upset... I wonder what it says about the French now...  

Anyway, when I talked about *bad* spelling, I was referring to Italian words, it's clearly obvious (intensive) that the authors don't even know what they're talking about. Thus, the feeling that who has written the article has never been to Italy! 

They gave themselves away as soon as they claimed to know Italian names:
Horatio, Caesar, Alphonso, Ignacio... they're not Italian names (Orazio, Cesare, Alfonso, Ignazio), Giovonni is Giovanni, Gian-Carlo is Giancarlo or Gian Carlo, Lugo?!!! never heard, Pedro is Spanish for Pietro just to name a few.
Not to mention the Italian pronunciation, *totally wrong*.

The witty intent was even more apparent when they supplied useful Italian phrases!

I hope Americans are smart enough not to believe there was anything serious to be taken into consideration!


----------



## Germangirl1983

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Sorry, but it didn't make me laugh at all.
> I read a few pages about different countries, and it appears to be a collection of the ugliest stereotypes I've ever encountered.
> 
> I know it is supposed to be funny, and to be taken at 2nd (or 3rd) register, but I already discussed with people who consider it as the absolute truth, and I'm not incline to roll on the floor laughing when dealing with xenophobia.
> So, when I read German are rude, Italian are thefts, French stink, Dutch are boring, Spaniards are hairy, etc. I'm afraid to be too much sensitive to appreciate this kind of humour, sorry.



Yes, when it comes to interacting with people who honestly consider that kind of stereotype as reality I agree with you. This really can be annoying and sometimes even frustrating.    Especially, when trying to convince them and realising your attempt is nothing but a huge waste of time as they don't seem to be willing to change their mind for any reason anyway.  

There are not only stereotypes about Europeans though... As my friends & family know about my love for Southern California, I've been confronted with various negative clichés about "stupid" Americans who "are" fat, arrogant, ignorant, uneducated, and since the war in Iraq they have even been referred to as mean, selfish & aggressive, who still consider Germans as Nazis although they can't even tell where Germany is located... always as an entire nation.

Some of the above may apply to a certain extent to certain people (regardless of their nationality!), but should never be generalized. I personally met many tolerant and intelligent Americans who were very interested in Europe and not ignorant at all. Nobody referred to me as a Nazi, and surprisingly almost nobody agreed with Bush's politics (The majority of Californians voted Kelly.). However, those I know who actually did re-elect Bush mainly did so for tax reasons. (Some people might seriously consider voting a piece of bread into office if they were told this would cause a tax reduction.    )

Anyway, I think I stated my point. I found the article about Germany funny as I personally haven't been stereotyped as bad yet. I neither took it as an offense nor as a resource of reliable information (I think the latter of the two is obvious!). To those who feel offended by this article I apologise.


----------



## OlivierG

Please don't worry, I didn't feel offended, I just didn't laugh.

It's probably because I frequently have to fight against these stereotypes that seem to be encrusted in minds (and I speak for myself too).

Because I feel much more comfortable in French than in English, my answers in this latter language are often harsher, and I sometimes read things as "you, French, are arrogant and scornful". Fortunately, I also discuss with many well-educated and open-minded Americans, so I won't generalize this behaviour to the whole American population.

But it explains why, when I read a collection of stereotypes I've already been faced with, I'm still afraid that, even if considered as a joke, it will contribute to reinforce the belief in such statements. If you are "a priori" persuaded somebody is unfriendly, then there are good chances you will actually feel it when you meet him.

It also depends on how these things are written. I already read some funny (and true) things about French people, written by foreigners who tell their own experience, and I'm the first to laugh about the behaviour of my cocitizens. It doesn't seem to be the case here. The description doesn't match what I could see, so I presume it's more the expression of all the sterotypes the author has in mind than what she actually lived. And, after the French bashing that took place in the US recently, we are a bit more sensitive about how we are depicted.


----------



## jakkaro

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Sorry, but it didn't make me laugh at all.
> I read a few pages about different countries, and it appears to be a collection of the ugliest stereotypes I've ever encountered.
> 
> I know it is supposed to be funny, and to be taken at 2nd (or 3rd) register, but I already discussed with people who consider it as the absolute truth, and I'm not inclined with rolling on the floor laughing when dealing with xenophobia.
> So, when I read German are rude, Italian are thieves, French stink, Dutch are boring, Spaniards are hairy, etc. I'm afraid to be too much sensitive to appreciate this kind of humour, sorry.



I agree, it's full of ugly stereotypes and it's not funny at all in my humble opinion. Worse: it helps spreading and reinforcing them. Maybe the authors should just start with trying to live the meaning of the word "acculturation" instead of comparing to their own "american-everybody-is perfect" values all the time??


----------



## Tormenta

-The previous chapters discussed the men of Western Europe, but you may be wondering what happened to *Austria, Belgium, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg* *and Switzerland*. These countries don't have enough of an identity - hell! they don't even have their own language - so we couldn't write entire chapters on them.

-We're not qualified to give advice on meeting *Italian* guys because we only found good *Italianos* in Spain. All we came across in Italy were greasy, pathetic street rats. If that's what you're looking for, you'll be in heaven.

-If you want your *Spanish *man to go away, it’s probably because you want to date his best friend or a member of his family. Just let your boyfriend know what's on your mind and he'll handle it. He's got an unbreakable bond with friends and family, so he's not going to be too upset. If you ask nicely, you may even be able to date both!

-You won't be expected to know a damn thing about *France* because you won't be expected to participate in a conversation. A Frenchman will take you to a French restaurant with French cuisine and talk about French culture and French life

-Drunk driving laws in *Britain* are crazy, so don't expect your date to pick you up in a flashy sports car. He'll arrive on foot because he left his keys at home on the kitchen table. If he's caught with keys in his pocket and he's within 50 feet of his car, he can be arrested for a DUI. British are extreme about drunk driving.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

When I read the above statements, I was about to say:  "what American bimbo wrote that"?  , but then, that might be another stereotype, so, I won't say it!   

I never went out with a Frenchman, but if I ever do, I would NOT expect him to take me to Burger King or KFC; however, I would expect him to tell me all about his country...... but again, what do I know about French men.
 

Tormenta


----------



## dave

Well, the stuff about British food is pretty accurate


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Well, the stuff about British food is pretty accurate





I should invite you over for an Argentinian meal, you will love it!  

Tormenta


----------



## dave

Tormenta said:
			
		

> I should invite you over for an Argentinian meal, you will love it!
> 
> Tormenta



Mmmm ... Fray Bentos pies - my favourite!


----------



## rogelio

Oliver G,
I understand what you're saying.  Unfortunately, I run into racism and stereotypes all the time in my work.  I was born and raised in the southern U.S. in a rural community, and still live there.  I have seen so many stereotypes that all southern people are ignorant, racist, etc.  Unfortunately, there are a lot of people like that, but certainly not all of us!  I love other cultures, and I face much misunderstanding and sometimes even hate-filled reactions from other people (including educated people) who live here because I love the Hispanic community so much.  I even have been insulted for being bilingual (as if speaking other languages were a bad thing!)  Which is even more ridiculous considering that they're paying me to be a translator!  However, there are other people from the area that quietly support me and the Hispanic community.  There are good and bad everywhere.  
As for France, I was there in 1991, and although I did run into a few "snooty" people in Paris, my overall experience was a great one.  The French countryside is absolutely beautiful and I met many kind people.  - Viva Francia - 
Rogelio


----------



## Apus

Stereotypes ? Of course:

*Heaven is where the police are British, the cooks French, the mechanics
German, the lovers Italian, and it is all organized by the Swiss.
Hell is when the chefs are British, the mechanics French, the lovers
Swiss, the police German, and it all organised by the Italians.*


----------



## cuchuflete

Apus said:
			
		

> Stereotypes ? Of course:
> 
> *Heaven is where the police are British, the cooks French, the mechanics
> German, the lovers Italian, and it is all organized by the Swiss.
> Hell is when the chefs are British, the mechanics French, the lovers
> Swiss, the police German, and it all organised by the Italians.*



This is proof of the widespread belief that SilviaP is Swiss.
C.


----------



## rob

This topic is very funny..a cultural joke or sumthin..if I'm an asian that have the money to go to all these places..Which would be the most interesting country in Europe people?

What deals you got there?


----------



## Apus

rob said:
			
		

> This topic is very funny..a cultural joke or sumthin..if I'm an asian that have the money to go to all these places..Which would be the most interesting country in Europe people?
> 
> What deals you got there?


 
Find an Italian, rent a German car, visit Switzerland, eat in French restaurants, dodge the police (German or BritishI), then go to Spain to find out wht they are.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Speaking of stereotypes of different countries, I have a BURNING question for you all. I used to work in a French restaurant, and the Zagat came to review us. They applauded the friendly manager, good food, but said that the "wait staff can tend to be a little too . . .  European." 

When we read it, we were all pretty baffled! When do you think the writer meant by it? What does it mean to be "European"???   

Thanks all!


----------



## Benjy

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Speaking of stereotypes of different countries, I have a BURNING question for you all. I used to work in a French restaurant, and the Zagat came to review us. They applauded the friendly manager, good food, but said that the "wait staff can tend to be a little too . . .  European."
> 
> When we read it, we were all pretty baffled! When do you think the writer meant by it? What does it mean to be "European"???
> 
> Thanks all!



all my american friends use to complain about  the customer service in france/england. maybe they meant that the cumstomer service was pretty shabby?

ps and they seemed to think that that was a pretty european trait


----------



## DDT

Well,
I consider all prejudices are nothing but generalizations. Which sound terribly far from culture. The site Germangirl considers so funny isn't witty neither. Please remember that stereotypes are the origin of racism and - along with economical eagerness - wars.

DDT


----------



## VenusEnvy

Benjy said:
			
		

> all my american friends use to complain about  the customer service in france/england. maybe they meant that the cumstomer service was pretty shabby?
> 
> ps and they seemed to think that that was a pretty european trait



That doesn't say much about my service! he he he
I had never heard of such a remark until that review. Odd.


----------

